
Uber’s delivery business is now larger than ride-hailing - juokaz
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/06/ubers-delivery-business-is-now-larger-than-ride-hailing/
======
aphroz
How long will that be the case? This seems quite obvious if people have to
stay home. The main problem with Uber is the low barrier to entry and brand
loyalty. Uber has left the market I am living in and except the color of the
app it did not change anything to my life.

